# One day sale of a great work guys. Get it if you can...... Morecrafts WLC Commentary



## PuritanCovenanter (May 23, 2011)

Authentic Christianity Series + FREE Harmony of the Westminster Confession and Catechism Book!

One day sale guys. Very good work. I bought it and have used it. They are using it along with Vos in Sabbath School. I loaned it out and asked to see if they were done with it yet. I was not permitted to have it back yet. LOL.


----------



## Wayne (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know of this, Randy. I've been waiting for a sale, so as to add it to the Historical Center's Westminster Standards collection.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 23, 2011)

You are more than welcome Wayne.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 23, 2011)

I found this and downloaded it. I had a hard time finding it before. 

A body of divinity: wherein the doctrines of the Christian ..., Volume 1 By Thomas Ridgley

A body of divinity: wherein the doctrines of the Christian ..., Volume 2 By Thomas Ridgley


----------

